
Announcing Actix web 0.3 – A small, fast, pragmatic, async rust web framework - fafhrd91
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;actix&#x2F;actix-web<p>I am happy to announce actix web - 0.3 release!<p>It is complete redesign of the actix web framework. It got a lot of new futures, like http&#x2F;2 support via just release h2 create or better streaming support. A lot of performance related work has been done, actix web now as fast as raw hyper server on normal load and faster on pipelined load.<p>New user documentation has been added and a lot of examples. It can be used with diesel and redis.<p>Features:<p>* Supported HTTP&#x2F;1.x and HTTP&#x2F;2.0 protocols<p>* Streaming and pipelining<p>* Keep-alive and slow requests handling<p>* WebSockets<p>* Transparent content compression&#x2F;decompression (br, gzip, deflate)<p>* Configurable request routing<p>* Graceful server shutdown<p>* Multipart streams<p>* Middlewares (Logger, Session, DefaultHeaders, CORS)
======
fafhrd91
[https://github.com/actix/actix-web](https://github.com/actix/actix-web)

